# new babies



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

ive set 3 colonys up, and most of the females are pregnant and last nite 1 of the females had babies, not sure how many dont want to disturb them yet, just not sure when its safe enough to move things to look properly, without them hurting or killimg the babies.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You could take a peek and even handle the babies if you want. Just distract the mom with a treat first. I usually remove clutter from a cage before a litter is born so that I can see what's going on with causing a commotion. New mousie moms are usually ravenously hungry and are easily led of by the scent of something tempting.


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

well doing well ive had 4 litters and another 1 on the way. they are all 1st time parents and so far all the babies are doing well.They are very protective over the babies when i open the lids they run straight back to them till ive shut the tops again.


----------

